# 2015 Murano LED headlights



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi there,

I have been looking for a new crossover for a few months now and just recently I became aware of the updated Murano. Since then, I've been researching it and it seems to be a perfect fit and I love the design.

One of the features of the car that caught my attention in the beginning was the LED daytime running lights and the LED headlights. As I've been looking for a car, its very important to me to have a car that has the LED design and the LED headlights (call me weird, but for some reason I'm just obsessed over the lights of a car). However, I noticed the other day that while all four versions have the LED daytime running lights, only the Platinum version has the LED headlights. 

There is no way that I can afford the Platinum version of the vehicle, so I am wondering if any of you have had any experience with this? Mostly I am wondering if anyone knows if Nissan will allow me to order the Murano S but pay for the headlights to be upgraded to LED? I know that on the Nissan website, it lists the "LED Headlights" option as "Not Available" for the Murano S and the upgraded headlights are there to distinguish the Platinum version of the car from the base S version. But does anyone know if Nissan will allow me to upgrade the lights on the base model?

The second option I can think of would be to buy the vehicle and then bring it to the Nissan shop and ask them to upgrade the lights to LED. Does anyone know if this is possible or will Nissan not allow that? 

Thank you


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

I just purchased a 2015 Murano SV with a couple of upgrades like the BOSE sound system and the panoramic sunroof. We fell in love on the looks and it does run pretty well. I am on the same boat as you my friend, I want brighter low beam headlights! I think these take a H11 bulb, so it might be a matter of just replacing it.


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

I have the Platinum AWD and those lights are way stronger than the HID's on my 2012 Audi A4 (which was replaced by the Murano). - The Murano's High Beams are also LED.
I had the same issue with my Toyota Camry that had Halogen H11 Projector Headlights, I bought a H11 HID 6000k Kit from Kensum (at Amazon, not the best as I just wanted to test the difference without having to splice any cables on the original harness - it came with the slim digital ballast).
I have been using the HID Kid on my Camry for the last 6 years and it works great.
There are now LED Conversions kits as well but I can't comment on those as I haven't tried them.
This option at the time cost me less that $150 and I never went back to Halogen on that car.


----------



## 3rdGenMuranoSV (Jun 15, 2015)

I did the switch two weeks ago. Installed 30W led bulbs in the low beam OEM projector housings. Let me tell you that it is a big upgrade in lightning performance and color wise. I will probably move these 30W to the fog light housings and order a set of 40W for the lows, I do think the lows would benefit from a brighter led. I recommend the upgrade, easy install, just pop the hood and you are able to swap the bulbs without any issues. Fog lights are a bit complicated, at least the passenger side. Driver's side can be reached and changed from top, accessing them from inner fender between headlight assembly. Passenger side was not easy, had to remove fender trim and part of inner wheel well plastic (inner splash guard), it then allows some bending which will allow you to reach fog light bulb and change it. I installed 6000k which is whiter than normal but with a hint of blue, but definitely whiter. I would not recommend anything past 6000K since it moves to a bluer color scale.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi 3rdGen,

That's good to hear! I'm not all that techy when it comes to working on cars and so I imagined it would be all complicated and I would need a professional to do a switch. But if its as easy as just lifting the hood and switching the bulbs out, then I definitely want to give it a try. I don't know how to tell what kind of bulbs work for the Murano so can you give me the link to the website page for the bulbs that you bought so I'll know for sure that I'm getting the right ones? 

Thanks!


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

I found a store called Xenon Depot and they seem to have LED bulbs for all parts of the Murano - the low beams plus the high beams. Here is the link:

XenonDepot | 2015 Nissan Murano HID Kits | Replacement Bulbs | LED Lighting

However, I'm not sure if those bulbs can replace the halogen lights as well or if they are just replacement bulbs for the Platinum trims that already have LED. Do you guys know?


----------



## suzukic90 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Tiberius-Gavier,

Those are conversion kits for vehicles with halogen bulbs, you can replace the lights on the Platinum because it's an LED chip.

Hi 3rdGenMuranoSV,

Do you have any comparison pictures? I'm looking at getting an LED conversion kit for my SV, but I want to see if it's really worth it. Do you find a huge difference driving at night on a country road?


----------



## nhazinho (May 4, 2015)

LED, Xenon and Halogen all work on the same car as long as you use the same bulb size Ex: H11, 9006, etc...

In case of Xenon you need to consider how many Amps the Fuse can support. Reason why I had to use 35W Xenon bulb Kit for my previous car instead of 55W Xenon bulb kit as it required 10 more amps and I didn't want to mess with it due to Warranty issues.

35W Xenon has about 3 times more light output and Halogen and the 55W Xenon are rated at 6 times.
These are average numbers. The LED on my Platinum have more range that my Audi A4 which has Factory 55W Xenon.
There is also the light color of the LED (+- 6000k) is crystal white and Halogen is yellow.

LED compared to Halogen uses a lot less power and as Xenon may trigger a failed bulb warning on your dashboard.
Your car battery will appreciate the low power consumption of LED bulbs in the winter.


----------



## TxJB (Oct 20, 2015)

Just purchased a 2015 Platinum Murano and really like the LED headlights. But don't like the fog lights not being same color light as the headlights. Thinking about trying to install LED bulbs in the fog lights. Anyone done this already, and how did it turn out?


----------



## justjesus33 (Nov 2, 2015)

*What did u paid for your Murano*

I am also looking at Platinum, but wanted to know what was the price agree before tax , tltl and doc fee..


----------



## juswalkn (Oct 28, 2015)

I find that making certain option unavailable on so many of the four models as annoying for an otherwise very nice SUV. LED headlights should/could have been standard equipment. I think Nissan missed an opportunity to advertise itself as a frontrunner in design and innovation and could have advertised LED headlights as standard on all models. I think it would have strengthened the company image nationwide.


----------



## haddy (Dec 1, 2015)

3rdGenMuranoSV said:


> I did the switch two weeks ago. Installed 30W led bulbs in the low beam OEM projector housings. Let me tell you that it is a big upgrade in lightning performance and color wise. I will probably move these 30W to the fog light housings and order a set of 40W for the lows, I do think the lows would benefit from a brighter led. I recommend the upgrade, easy install, just pop the hood and you are able to swap the bulbs without any issues. Fog lights are a bit complicated, at least the passenger side. Driver's side can be reached and changed from top, accessing them from inner fender between headlight assembly. Passenger side was not easy, had to remove fender trim and part of inner wheel well plastic (inner splash guard), it then allows some bending which will allow you to reach fog light bulb and change it. I installed 6000k which is whiter than normal but with a hint of blue, but definitely whiter. I would not recommend anything past 6000K since it moves to a bluer color scale.


Hey 3rdGenMuranoSV,

On the 2015 Murano SV were you able to change the halogen light to an LED light bulb 30W/40W without using an HID kit? Is it possible to remove the Halogen bulb and replace it with a LED bulb?


----------



## bartilla11 (Dec 7, 2015)

*2015 Nissan Murano sv*

i did the switch..I bought 40w philips led bulb from xenondepot.installed in the low beam OEM projector housings.simple and easy installation.plug and play .no issues here.and match perfectly my DRL.don't go with cheap bulb .go with the best and when it comes to Philips,we know that Philips make the best lighting products in the world..i definitly recommend the upgrade .it's huge upgrade in light performance and color wise (white)nice 6000k...i could see right away the difference ,i could see further and wider...fog light.i went and switch them too.bought Philips x treme ultinon(6000k).from my favorite place xenondepot.it's good light not huge output but decent .and look great and match the rest of my light..i would like the thanks one reviewer by explaining how to change the fog light ,it's really help.......go ahead and do the switch ,it's worth it and you will not regret


----------



## MuranoMD (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a new-generation 2015 Nissan Murano SL AWD, and I like everything about it, with the exception of the Halogen headlights, which I feel are a bit backward. Only the Platinum model has the LED high and low beams, and the rest does not even offer these an an option. I'm wondering if I can convert or retro-fit to LEDs, low and high, but, I'm afraid of either voiding the warranty or messing up the electrical-system. I want it to plug in neatly and don't want to cut up any electrical plugs or wires. I'm looking for the best answers at this point, and I'm in the beginning of my research mode.


----------



## MuranoMan80 (Jan 8, 2016)

MuranoMD said:


> I have a new-generation 2015 Nissan Murano SL AWD, and I like everything about it, with the exception of the Halogen headlights, which I feel are a bit backward. Only the Platinum model has the LED high and low beams, and the rest does not even offer these an an option. I'm wondering if I can convert or retro-fit to LEDs, low and high, but, I'm afraid of either voiding the warranty or messing up the electrical-system. I want it to plug in neatly and don't want to cut up any electrical plugs or wires. I'm looking for the best answers at this point, and I'm in the beginning of my research mode.


I helped my parents pick out a crossover/SUV and they went with the 2015 Murano SL AWD this past weekend and I find the halogen headlights to be less than desired as well. If I find out a viable solution I'll be sure to let you know. Please do the same.


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hi MuranoMD and MuranoMan80,

Yes you can upgrade the stock halogen lights in the Murano to LED lights. A few people in this post actually have already done so and they say that it works and looks good. I've been researching this for the past few months and although I haven't actually done the conversion, I've learned a few things.

A lot of people seem to have bought from Xenon Depot. It is a good site, and I contacted Xenon Depot to make sure that the lights I was looking at were the right ones for the 2015 Murano low beams. Here is the link to those bulbs ( H11 LED Headlight Kit | H11 LED Upgrade ) and the man said that those were the correct ones for the low beams in the 2015 Nissan Murano. You can do the high beams and fog lights too I'm sure, but I haven't really looked into those ones. 

Apparently these bulbs are just a plug-and-play installation. You pop the hood, take out the halogen bulbs, and put in these LED ones. They are not the same as an LED thing that would plug into a car with stock LEDs, but it is some kind of conversion kit or something so that you can have LED's in a headlight that was meant for halogens. However, no you do not need to do any cutting or rewiring or any such thing. It is simple plug and play installation. The man from Xenon Depot told me so and the individuals in this post have stated so as well. 

I am still wondering about a few things however before I go ahead and do this. I am extremely unfamiliar with how cars work so I don't understand any of this and want to make sure I'm doing everything right. If anyone knows the answers to these, please explain.

The first is that in the lights from the above link, there is an option to buy the kit with or without a "CANbus". I don't know what that means but the box that explains it says that if your vehicle has daytime running lights or a CANbus system, you would want to add on that option. Obviously the Murano has daytime running lights, so I would think I would need to order it with that. However, I remember reading somewhere that it is not needed for the Murano. So the question is, do we buy it with the CANbus option? And if we do, is it still plug and play?

Something else I read is that LED lights do not get as hot as halogens and they are not meant to get that hot either. So if I have low-beam LED lights and halogen high-beam lights, does that mean that using my high-beam halogen lights will overheat the LED low-beams and cause them to break or get messed up?

If there are any auto people out there that understand this stuff, please let me know . This is all way over my head and not my area.

MuranoMD, you mentioned you were afraid of messing up the warranty. I researched this a while ago because I was worried about it too. It sounds like the warranty is only messed up if you actually screw up the lights while working on it (which is why I want to make sure I do it right). The other thing is that only the warranty on the lights or the light area of the car is messed up. The rest of the car's warranty is fine. I read that a lot of people will try to tell you that if you mess up just one area (such as the lights) the entire car warranty is screwed over. I guess that's not true - just the light area.

That's what I've found out so far. Again, I don't really understand this stuff so I am going to call the Nissan shop tomorrow and ask them if they will install these if I buy them. They were all very nice so I think they might - then again, they might not be allowed to.

Good grief - sorry this is so long...


----------



## Tiberius-Gavier (May 26, 2015)

Hello,

Just wanted to clarify the last bit of questions with this post for anyone out there or anyone in the future looking to do this conversion.

1. In the kit I mentioned above ( H11 LED Headlight Kit | H11 LED Upgrade ), no you do not need the CANbus option that is available for it for the 2015 Nissan Murano. I asked both an auto guy and the customer service at Xenon Depot and they said no. There is also a review for the pair of lights from someone with a 2015 Murano and he said he did not end up using the CANbus option.

2. If you are afraid of installing this kit because you have no idea what you are doing (like me), yes you can bring it to the Nissan shop and they will install it for you. The guy told me it would be around $150-250 to do so, as well as the cost of the actual pair of lights which you buy yourself (so think around $270-370 total). 

3. Perhaps this was a silly question since I don't know anything about cars, but anyway - having hot halogens in the high beams should not ruin or break the LED kit in the low beams because they are completely separate. 

So - ha, after all this, if you want to install an LED kit into your 2015 Nissan Murano low-beam headlights...... Buy the kit in the link above. It is plug-and-play installation (should be very easy). If you don't know what you are doing, you can bring it to the Nissan shop.

-------------------------

That being said, installing this kit is technically not street legal or DOT approved. No LED or HID kit designed for halogen headlights is street legal (at least in the US). Most people already know this - but for those that don't, just wanted to let you know. This isn't particularly a problem. Most cops will not notice or care and the car will also likely pass inspections perfectly just fine. The only issue that I thought of is if you happen to get in a driving accident and the other party finds out your headlights were not legal - could be a big issue. 

I still believe I might install this LED kit even so. However, when I found this out I wanted to see if there was another way to make this work that was technically legal (I just would feel funny with family members driving around in lights that weren't legal). So for those that are concerned with this fact as well, perhaps you will want to consider this too. Rather than buy an LED kit to put into the halogen headlights, I checked into completely installing an entirely new LED headlight assembly. So basically what I think of is installing the headlight assembly of the 2015 Nissan Murano Platinum (which has LED lights) in place of the halogen headlight assembly that is in the lower trim Muranos. 

This seems better on all levels. The light will be truly LED and the casing will be designed for LED's (if that's the right wording) so the light will be much, much better than just a kit. You will also get the wonderful LED high beams as well as LED low beams. And, you won't have to worry about overheating or headlights that are not properly aimed or any such thing. I also believe that this would make the LED conversion completely street legal and DOT approved (I believe).

I already spoke to the Nissan shop and they said that yes, they can do this. They can install the LED headlight assembly into the lower trims. Only negative here is the price. The guy I asked said it could be around $3,000; he didn't look any thing up and that was just a random number that came to his head, so I don't believe he quite knew what he was talking about with that. So what I am thinking is it will cost around $1,000 to $2,000 to do this conversion.

So those are the options. Once again, I am sorry again for rambling. I doubt anyone will read all this haha, but for anyone out there that truly is thinking about this whole conversion, I hope this whole post helps somewhat


----------



## mymuanpo2016 (Jul 18, 2016)

*led lights*

did you end up putting in the LED's???


----------



## Dano22 (Dec 1, 2020)

nhazinho said:


> I have the Platinum AWD and those lights are way stronger than the HID's on my 2012 Audi A4 (which was replaced by the Murano). - The Murano's High Beams are also LED.
> I had the same issue with my Toyota Camry that had Halogen H11 Projector Headlights, I bought a H11 HID 6000k Kit from Kensum (at Amazon, not the best as I just wanted to test the difference without having to splice any cables on the original harness - it came with the slim digital ballast).
> I have been using the HID Kid on my Camry for the last 6 years and it works great.
> There are now LED Conversions kits as well but I can't comment on those as I haven't tried them.
> This option at the time cost me less that $150 and I never went back to Halogen on that car.


Good afternoon, 
I have a 2015 Platinum Murano as well and I am just wondering how it is that we can change out these headlight bulbs without taking it into the dealership to get robbed ? My headlights don't seem as bright anymore so I purchased some brighter led bulbs but I can't access the current bulbs to change them out. So any and all advice would help me. Thanks for your time


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Dano22 said:


> My headlights don't seem as bright anymore so I purchased some brighter led bulbs but I can't access the current bulbs to change them out.


Gen2 Murano halogen beams are pretty easy to access from the top, so if you can't find any low beam sockets, then your lights are already LED and there's no bulb you can change. The LED low beams are integral with the assembly and not serviceable. So if they're dimming out, it has to be from either lens hazing or oxide accumulation on the inside of the focuser. If it's hazing you can have them refinished, but if it's oxide then the assemblies have to be replaced. You can't clean the focuser lens on an LED assembly like you can with halogens, because there's no bulb-hole to access the lens for cleaning.


----------



## Dano22 (Dec 1, 2020)

VStar650CL said:


> Gen2 Murano halogen beams are pretty easy to access from the top, so if you can't find any low beam sockets, then your lights are already LED and there's no bulb you can change. The LED low beams are integral with the assembly and not serviceable. So if they're dimming out, it has to be from either lens hazing or oxide accumulation on the inside of the focuser. If it's hazing you can have them refinished, but if it's oxide then the assemblies have to be replaced. You can't clean the focuser lens on an LED assembly like you can with halogens, because there's no bulb-hole to access the lens for cleaning.


So Vstar650CL,
My murano is a 3rd gen and I appreciate you letting me know if it were at all possible and it sucks that I am unable to replace the bulbs inside. I just wasn't sure if there was something that I needed to take apart first but I suppose not. I honestly think that it was just another reason to need to pike out big dollars unfortunately which is extremely aggravating when these damned car's cost so much to begin with. But there is no hazing it just seems as if they're not really as bright as it was when we first got the vehicle, I mean maybe it's just my eyes 👀 that are getting bad. But I had wanted to just go with some brighter bulbs 💡 but oh well thanks again for your input my friend stay safe and stay healthy.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The only really good way around the cost of new LED assemblies is to buy a set of aftermarket halogen assemblies and add LED bulbs to them. The wiring is the same on a '15-up, except the LED units each have an extra "error detection" wire. So you need to add a relay to fool the IPDM and cluster so you don't get "Headlight System error" warnings. There are plenty of well-designed LED bulbs around these days, they aren't all 6-months and out anymore (although the Feds have recently decided to gum up the works and the good ones are getting harder to find). But VLED and Diode Dynamics are just a couple of the reputable brands that make or made them. They'll cost more like $200 a set than $25 on eBay, but it's one of those situations where you'll actually get what you pay for. Good design and good heat-sinking isn't cheap, so stay away from the cheap stuff.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - We technicians kind of think of the gen2 more like gen1-1/2. Nissan didn't change all that much. The '15-ups were an actual evolution.


----------

